# Birds and Skunks



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

I've noticed several birds and on a couple of occasions I've seen skunks running out of my lawn after I turn the flood lights on at about 9p.m. to let the dog out. I've noticed part of my back yard looks like I've aerated with many holes. I would assume they are digging for insects. Is it safe to say that they are digging up grubs or is there a chance they could be going after earthworms? Everything I've read about controlling grubs says to wait until mid-June to treat but I would like to discourage skunks from coming into the lawn.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Pretty sure they're going after grubs and or earthworms. The skunks and armadillos like to dig


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Just saw another skunk. I dug up a few places around the lawn when i got home and saw a couple of earthworms every time but no grubs. 
Should i treat now or just wait til mid june, or not at all?


----------

